# I Need Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## agemechanic03 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, I'm just feeling a lil down and angry. Thursday night in class, we were doing some free-sparring. Well, we do not use any type of sparring gear. So as you can imagine, it's supposed to help you learn self-control. Kicking with lot's of speed/ power at your opponent, but not really hitting them and if you do, it's a light to moderate hit. Well, me being the senior belt and with prior MA and sparring experience in that lil match of 2 vs 1, I told the guy to take it easy and not to be going like he was. I mean the guy was throwing punches and kicks like he was trying to fight someone. I kept warning the guy, and luckily, I didn't go off and "hit" him. He left soooo many openings soooo many times, that the thought crossed my mind to break a rib or two. But, I'm not that kind of person, plus being in the military, I could have gotten into a lot of trouble. But when I think about, I could have prolly gotten out of it if they tried. I finally broke down and told my instructor tonight about what I almost did. He did say he will change a few things when he gets back from his training in Seoul this weekend. In my class of about 20, only 3 or 4 of us take our training serious, but definately not on my level. And I definately don't want to do anything to embarrass my instructor and association. I already have plans of teaching lil kids when I get to Germany and I am very exstatic about it. So any words of advice on dealing with these kind of people when it comes to sparring and anything else will be greatly appreciated. I mean, I am pretty calm and will let things slide, but when you ask someone to do something, and they continue, it really makes me angry. And I don't want to see anyone get hurt.


Thanks,
Chris

P.S. MOD-- I know this can prolly go to another room, but I would like this to stay here with my TSD partners to try prevent a bunch of useless "Hoop-La"...Thanks


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris,

First thing to remember is that the junior sets the pace in fighting.  When you run into someone who is going too hard in your opinion, the first thing to do is remind them of that.  Which it sounds like you did.  There will always be people who are trying to prove themselves or show off or something.  

There is nothing wrong with taking those openings.  You don't have to make hard contact, but show him that it isn't smart for him to be going so hard and that you can hit him if you want to.  I ran into that with a few people and usually a nicely placed side kick to the chest stops them.

If necessary, just STOP THE FIGHT.  As the senior belt, you can do that.  Get him back to attention...If it is obvious that the junior belt isn't mature enough to control the speed, then you control it.  Just watch the temper.  No matter what the other person does, it isn't worth getting upset over.  Just control the fight and end it if necessary.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you will run into those kinds of people here and there.

MBuzzy mentioned that you could stop the fight.  I think that's an excellent idea.  That means your opponent doesn't get to continue to be a jerk and he might learn something when you repeat the rules.  Sometimes, you have to repeat things over and over.  Eventually, most people get it though.

That's too bad that very few in your class are serious.  It can be aggravating when you are working as hard as you can and other people are sloppy/not trying/don't give a flip about sinking into that Hulgul Jaseh.  You wonder why they are there.  Then you see the instructors not exactly give up on those people, but see they aren't pushing the others as hard because it's no use.  We even had one guy tell the instructor, "I'm not doing that!"  We all wanted to strangle the guy, but we looked straight ahead with our "martial arts eyes."


----------



## Kacey (Sep 6, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Chris,
> 
> First thing to remember is that the junior sets the pace in fighting.  When you run into someone who is going too hard in your opinion, the first thing to do is remind them of that.



I agree.  First, do just what you did - talk to the person.  If that doesn't work (and it often doesn't) I move to:  "Do you want me to hit you as hard as you're hitting me?".  This works about 90% of the time.  When that doesn't work, follow through - start hitting the person as hard as you're being hit... as long as that's okay with you and your instructor; if not, talk to someone senior and ask that person to deal with it.  As MBuzzy said, you can always bow out of the round - which will certainly get the attention of someone senior.  You are there to train, not to be some gung-ho junior's punching bag.


----------

